# Java-Chat-Applet funktioniert nur in Eclipse



## RichardSchulze (12. Okt 2008)

Hallo an alle,

Ich lerne jetzt seit ein paar Wochen Java und habe mir nach einem Tutorial aus dem Internet(Link) ein Chat-Applet programmiert.

Ich habe es ein wenig verändert und mit einem Freund übers Internet getestet. Dabei hab ich den Server normal in der cmd gestartet und das Applet in eclipse mit dem Applet-Viewer gestartet. Danach hat ein Freund das gleiche Applet auch in Eclipse gestartet. So funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Wenn ich jetzt aber versuche das Applet in eine Website einzubinden und diese dann aufrufe, schlägt das verbinden zum Server immer fehl.

Die Ports sind freigegeben.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Vielen danke im voraus! 

mfg


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Okt 2008)

Fehlermeldung?


----------



## RichardSchulze (12. Okt 2008)

gibt es leider nicht... es wird einfach keine verbindung aufgebaut...


----------



## RichardSchulze (12. Okt 2008)

Aus unerklärlichen Gründen funktioniert es auf einmal... Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe!


----------

